
Show HN: LaTeX Search – Quickly Lookup LaTeX Notation - itsarnavb
https://latexsearch.arnavbansal.dev
======
fock
not to spoil the fun, but this is a lot better ;) you don't even have to
remember all those pesky names
[http://detexify.kirelabs.org/classify.html](http://detexify.kirelabs.org/classify.html)

~~~
wenc
I've been using "detexify" since grad school which was a decade ago or so.

It's by far the best tool for LaTeX I've ever used. You just have to draw the
symbol and it uses pattern recognition algorithms to suggest the closest LaTeX
keyword.

------
kinkrtyavimoodh
I tried to find nabla (∇) as it is a very common symbol in engineering. Tried
'differential', 'derivative', 'delta', even 'triangle', but didn't get it.

Finally tried 'nabla'. Turns out it's just not there :(

~~~
itsarnavb
Just added it. Thanks.

I'll try to import a larger set of symbols soon, to fix the gaps.

------
itsarnavb
Hello HN.

I'm new to LaTeX. It was taking me a while to lookup common notation, so I
took a lot longer ([https://xkcd.com/1205](https://xkcd.com/1205)), and built
a search for it.

I'll be using LaTeX over the next few months, and will be improving this page
as I do. The project is also open source.

Let me know what you think!

------
Ives
Not all of the Greek letters seem to be in the database: a search for "Psi"
doesn't reveal ... \psi ...

~~~
itsarnavb
Thanks! Adding them right now!

~~~
itsarnavb
...and done! :)

------
19ylram49
This is why I dig HN. To the creator: Thank you for creating this!

~~~
itsarnavb
Thanks! :D This made my day

------
teddyh
Is there a downloadable dump available, in case I or anyone else don’t want to
reveal exactly what symbols we’re typing into our (possibly confidential)
documents?

~~~
ivan_ah
You can run the app on localhost (see github link in sibling comment).

Here is also another useful reference for LaTeX symbols:
[http://tug.ctan.org/info/symbols/comprehensive/symbols-
lette...](http://tug.ctan.org/info/symbols/comprehensive/symbols-letter.pdf)

------
clircle
Well, I'll be that guy. Searched for "rho", but it didn't find "varrho"

------
tmoertel
Neat!

An omission: I searched for "hat" and didn't find any results.

~~~
itsarnavb
Thanks! Added hats :D

------
mraza007
This is definitely cool Why didn’t I think of this

